# my first anxiety attack



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Yeah.. so I'm into exam week at school. I didn't think it woudl be a big deal, I've had the flu all weekend, been on fluids since friday, normal BM's.. anyways I got to school today, after taking my Modulon (good girl me), with Immodium in my pocket. I went into my exam, got through 75% of it, and started on my essay question. Bam, it hit.. the cramps, bloating, gas... and I still couldn't leave for 30 minutes! I started to panic, I wasn't sure what I was gonna do. If I left the exam, for any reason, I'd get a zero. I coudln't breathe, I couldn't think. I could just stare at the door, and picture the bathroom RIGHT across the hall.. I sat on my feet, scribbled out 2 pages that may warrant an essay if i'm lucky, and sat there until the clock ticked 10 am. I got up, passed in the crappy (yet simply easy) exam, grabbed my bag and headed to the bathroom where I stayed for 45 minutes, praying noone would come in. That was the scariest thing i've ever ever had happen. I couldn't breathe!! Is this normal? I hear people talk of anxiety attacks all the time, but is that what they're like? Am I going to have one tommorow, as I go for my next exam? how do you guys cope with them?


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

dont worry.. youre definitely NOT the only one.. i get anxiety attacks too.. er.. i used to.. i went to the doctor after dealing with my ibs-d for 8 months.. immodium wasnt cutting it for me.. and my doctor prescribed medicine that works pretty well.. as ive read in some of the other forums on here.. some of the ibs folks take medicine for their ibs AS WELL as the anxiety.. but im guessing thats only if its real bad.. but i used to get them real bad.. whether it was going to the movies, school, a friends house, or a long trip on the road.. i would freak myself out and almost trigger my D.. my palms would get sweaty and my heartbeat would speed up.. sometimes i felt like i was short of breath too.. so yeah.. it happens to most of us.. but if its really a problem.. i suggest going to the doctor for perscription medicine for your ibs.. or anxiety medicine.. good luck


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey!I get those all the time during exams and on the bus especially. Luckily here at UWO you can't leave for the first half an hour...which makes me panic...but after that they let you go to the washroom...but you have to go w/ supervision...honestly tho..I don't care if someone has to go w/ me...as long as I get to go!I can totally sympathize w/ you tho. I hate to leave exams because I could be gone for as much as an hour. I tend to sit there in a total cold sweat, moaning quietly to myself while I try to write the exam. Once I got so pale a proctor asked me if I was alright...







Most of the time I can make it but there are always those rare few...Anyways, don't sweat about your other exams. The only thing that I can tell you is maybe to get a doctor's note that would let you leave during the exam, and take some Immodium before you go.Good luck!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Tedd (Jan 10, 2003)

Don't worry, you are experiencing panis attacks...if possible try to get some st. johns warts herbal pills before the exams there at walmart or any where like that, i Had one on monday it is the most horrible feeling, like a heart attack. good luck with the rest of your exams we start on wed. Tedd







just smile


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

YEAh.. I am on prescription meds for my IBS (modulon.. woohoo) but the anxiety thing is new. I scheduled an appt with my doc, but our provincial health system is so screwed up she coudln't get me in for another month! It's like seeing a darn specialist goin to the family doc! Faster just to go to the emergency room. I wrote my spanish exam today, got minorly ill, but luckily i was finished the exam before the time limit, and was able to leave at 10. I love that class.. i'm so sorry to see it end. there were only 14 students in it, and we were like family!


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

*heavy sigh* Reading your post brought back so many horrific memories for me -- because honestly, what you just described was a true panic attack, and one that we IBS sufferers know all too well about. It can only be explained as probably one of THE worst feelings in the world. Hands down. And to have one strike during an exam that will determine a grade -- my God. I feel so badly for you. I can only pray that you were able to at least finish the exam with some level of confidence. It's not fair that because of a health problem, your grades suffer. Could you maybe talk to your professor/teacher (or if you're too embarrassed to talk, maybe a note or an e-mail) about your need to use the restroom, even during exams? You don't have to go into detail; just something along the lines of "I have a debilitating health problem that might cause me to excuse myself from class without warning to use the restroom. I want to let you know about this because I don't want you to think I'm disrespecting you or ignoring classroom policy during your class time." Knowing that your professor will be sympathetic to your needs is a HUGE step in getting over the anxiety barrier of the classroom. Trust me: I know it -- I live it everyday. If you need any additional support or advice, feel free to e-mail me. God bless you; and keep the faith.


----------



## reprisal (Sep 18, 2002)

I too have to deal with taking exams. I take Immodium before I sit through any test though. That is a good idea to let your professor know about your problem. I haven't said a word to any of mine, but if the problem arises, I will not hesitate to head to the bathroom. No matter what the teacher says(You must stay in your seat until the end of the test), don't let that make you have a panic attack.No one can control you from reaching a bathroom. Just because the professor give you a grade, doesn't mean he is the ultimate power. I garuntee, if you leave the room and run to the bathroom you will have a GREAT excuse for him. And if he asks you, tell him the truth why you left. If he decides to still give you a 0, contact the dean or a lawyer(either one will put the proffesor in his place)as a reference 'we don't force people in wheelchairs to climb up stairs or give them a failing grade'......same as IBS, they can't force you to "STAY IN YOUR SEAT" if you physically cannot.


----------



## slc2006 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi, I'm new here. I was just diagnosed w/ IBS a few days ago, so I'm here to find out more about it. I don't know much about IBS, but I know a lot about panic attacks because I've been having them since I was in the sixth grade, which was seven years ago.I'm always scared I'll have to run out of the classroom, but it's only gotten worse thanks to IBS symptoms. I have midterms coming up and I'm terrified, so I am going to try to follow some of the ideas people have posted here.Panic attacks are horrible and scary and sometimes debillitating. There are great therapies to learn to deal with them, like cognitive behavioral therapy and relaxation techniques, lots of which you can find out about on the web. I take perscription meds, but I know people who have had great success with Valerian root and St. John's Wart. Also, I often speak to professors when I find I'm experiencing bad attacks in their classes, and since you have IBS as well, you have a disease they will have to understand. Also, definitely not alone in this. I've had IBS symptoms for about 2 months now and I have horrible anxiety attacks when I'm driving when symptoms hit. It's awful and scary and just another issue to tack on. But you can get through them! Anyway, I'm off to get more info...


----------



## DannyLQT (Jan 14, 2003)

So, do you all get panic attacks when your cramps hit you? Or do you get random panic attacks? I usually get the panic attacks while riding in a car with someone. I'm okay when I'm driving, but I've never had a cramps and a panic attack at the same time. So maybe they are just 2 different things for me.


----------

